# Cycling a New Tank Help



## Aymthest (Jul 6, 2005)

I've recently heard that cycling tanks with the fish you want is ideal because the needs of 'feeder' fish are different than other fish you may want to put in. Is this true? And if so, does anybody know any good hardy fish to cycle a 29 gal. comminuity tropical?


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

*sort of...*

It's true you shouldn't use feeder _goldfish_ to cycle a tropical tank. If you got feeder guppies, that would be okay since they're tropical.
On the other hand, I've also heard that "feeders" aren't good, since they're not bred to be permanent residents, and they aren't cared for as carefully and therefore get sicknesses easier (some say they can even get the fish who eat them sick).

I'm cycling my tank with 3 Giant Danios, even though Zebra Danios are supposed to be better. I wanted something I could actually see LOL

Putting in the fish you actually want as the true pets _could_ be done, but since they'd be subjected to high ammonia levels, and all the stress associated with Cycling, they'd get weak (and maybe sick because of that). So in my opinion, hardy but temporary fish are better. I'm gonna sell my Danios to a pet shop after my tank is done cycling AND they've been in there an extra week or so, to be settled and get the stress off for yet another trip back to a strange tank.
Some people think that's cruel... but I take care of them all pampered-like, other than subjecting them to high chemicals


----------



## Aymthest (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks! I think I will use feeder guppies in my tank. Good luck with your tank!


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Zebra danios are great for cycling if you are doing it with fish. Have a look into the 'fishless cycling' method as that is less stressful for fish, as they arent there!

If your are going to cycle your tank with fish you intend to keep then make sure they are hardy. ie. my zebra danio tank was gonna have neon tetras so i started off with the danios coz they are hard (im only keeping the zebras in there now because they had babies and that was actually during the cycle).

You can cycle a tropical tank with goldfish as it wont harm your bacteria when you crank up the temp but they are messy and probably not the best to cycle with anyway.

If you have an idea of the type of fish you want maybe others can tell you which are best. But do look at some fishless cycling stuff.


----------

